# Dr. Ken Lunde's Walther P99 Faq Page



## jenglish

Everything you need to know about the P99!

http://lundestudio.com/WaltherP99FAQ/


----------



## RiverratMike

*No Crimson Trace*

Just about the time I got sold on the Walther P99 I discovered that Crimson Trace doesn't make a laser pointer for it. Anything else work?
TIA Mike


----------



## Shipwreck

That company that starts with a "V" ( I cannot remember their name - something like Viridian or something) makes a green laser setup for it that hooks on the rail.


----------

